# Cant keep her locked up so long!!!!



## xdesign305 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have to find her a new home. She is locked up in her kennel for 13+ hours everyday except the weekends. Please someone help. I dont want this life for her. She deserves MUCH MUCH more. She is utd with her shots and spayed. She is sweet, she had obedience training. NO DA WHAT SO EVER! Great with kids as I have 4 small children. Please help her. I really dont want to take her to the animal shelter.
PLEASE HELP FINDING HER A NEW HOME.

We are in broward county Florida.

Thank you


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh man! She is beautiful! I hope someone can help you out!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you not have a place to set her up in an outside kennel? I hope you realize that at an animals shelter she will be locked up all the time on a concrete floor and most likely put to sleep, so I hope you take responsibility for her and if you can't make it work, keep her well cared for until a proper home is found.


----------



## xdesign305 (Oct 27, 2011)

the problem is that I got a promotion so it makes me work longer hours. I dont have a yard, I live in an apartment. I know that in the shelter she will be probably worse, but I just feel so bad having her locked up for long.

She is spayed. She has her rabbies shot. She is great with other dogs and wonderful with children. I have 4 and my youngest is 4 years old.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I sent you an email from before when you were trying to rehome her, did you get it? I thought your apartments were making you get rid of her!?! I've networked her but everyones full  it's a really rough time for placing dogs right now. 
Are you rehoming the shih zue as well do to your promotion or just this baby?


----------



## xdesign305 (Oct 27, 2011)

yes i actually was able to keep her because the building didn't give me a notice with sufficient time. my other dogs are already re homed. My mother in law keep the small dogs. She is not able to keep this girl because she lives in Miami Dade.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I hope you keep her until you find a home for her vs putting her ina shelter to be put down. You owe her that atleast , it isnt her fault you got promoted and decided she cant fit into your life anymore. Hope you find a proper home, Id help if i was closer


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok this has been approved and moved to the adoptables. I hope you can find her a home.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Ugh I freaking HATE dade county seems like I see then kill hundred pits a day. Look can you get her tested with cats? If so I'll talk with ABR see if I can't present her as an american bulldog mix and tell them I'll foster if they'll take her on.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

good luck, .... its tough leaving them home. i assume leaving her in a room is out of the question? my pup is 7 months old i stopped using the crate and i leave him in his own bedroom now from 10am til 3pm weekdays until my 16 year old son gets home. 

i removed everything from the room except a bed and his toys , he seems to like it better than the crate (which is in the room open)

good luck


----------



## xdesign305 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know its not her fault. Thats why the shelter would be the LAST solution. I leave home at 6:30am and dont get back until 7:30 - 8pm.

I really dont know anyone with a cat. I havent even seen one when i walk her either.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Are there any bully breed rescues around you do you know? maybe they could help out ? or have you thought of hiring a dog walker atleast for the while you still have her? they could come half way through the day and take her out for a good walk and some exercise? I dont know what they run ,probably depends on the company Im guessing.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I may have a amazing home for her with someone who walks 4 miles a night and needs a big dog. Single women. Email me at [email protected].


----------

